# How long was the longest you have milked a doe?



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We have been milking Willow since May 2019 and figured it was time to breed her this coming winter. She has been giving a constant amount of milk that is just right for us. We are wondering how long she would keep on producing if we don’t breed her this year. I know it’s impossible to know, but maybe there are some signs I could watch for, if anyone has observed a pattern. Obviously if she drops in production that would be a sign. We have until November to decide.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Milk production drop would be a sure sign. If you breed her in Nov. she would milk until Feb. then you would want to dry her off to prep for the new baby. That would be a 21 month lactation. That is really good! We breed every year. So, I've never intentionally milked anyone longer than a year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The longest I have gone is 3 years but mine could have gone longer. There are goats out there that have milked for years. If you really don't want kids, just keep milking her. If she shows obvious signs of slowing down, then breed her.


----------



## Driver (Nov 11, 2019)

Glad I stumbled on this I thought you had to bred every year. Whats the average time before you'll need to breed again to keep in good milk? We only need 3/4 gallon weekly 2 does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is individual to the goat. Most people breed every year. So you have to figure out how long each goat will stay in milk.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> The longest I have gone is 3 years but mine could have gone longer. There are goats out there that have milked for years. If you really don't want kids, just keep milking her. If she shows obvious signs of slowing down, then breed her.


Thanks
I will see how the production is until November and decide then.
Willow is not a heavy milker, and I'm wondering if her slow and steady "wins the race".
We have had 2 birthings here so far, all boys. It is a bit hard on the heart, because we can't keep them all.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Milk production drop would be a sure sign. If you breed her in Nov. she would milk until Feb. then you would want to dry her off to prep for the new baby. That would be a 21 month lactation. That is really good! We breed every year. So, I've never intentionally milked anyone longer than a year.


I learned at a farm where one doe hadn't been bred for 4 years and came back into milk in the spring. She was over 10 years old. That's how I knew it is possible.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When milking a goat through there will be slow in production at some point then when kidding season arrives many creep production back up. Our Saanen has been in milk since Feb 22 2019, so nearly 17 months. She is a half gallon milker and dropped to a quart.. she is back up to half gallon since the other kidded. Every goat is different, we plan on keep milking ours through unless something changes.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

happybleats said:


> When milking a goatvthroygh there will be slow in production at some point then when kidding season arrives many creep produxtion back up. Our Saanen has been in milk since Feb 22 2019, so nearly 17 months. She is a half gallon milker and dropped to a quart.. she is back up to half gallon since the other kidded. Every goat is different, we plan on keep milking ours through unless something changes.


Is this your first goat that you are milking through?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes. I should have tried this a long time ago lol.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

We breed every year because we want the kids, and the milk. 
We usually breed in late October---early November, giving us kids in March. Last year we had kids in February, and haven't decided if we want to do it again. We usually milk from April to November and stop when we lease a buck. Currently we only have three does, but we are considering breeding one of them later so we can have at least one doe in milk year round. 
I'm glad to hear Willow is doing well.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was just getting ready to ask this. I have a doe in perfect physical condition that’s been in milk for almost 2 years. She’s giving me a half gallon each morning. I just bred her so will dry her off in a couple months.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We have a 5 year old Toggenburg who didn't settle when we bred last fall. But, when all the others started having kids this year she spontaneously came back into milk. She's milking a gallon per day.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> We have a 5 year old Toggenburg who didn't settle when we bred last fall. But, when all the others started having kids this year she spontaneously came back into milk. She's milking a gallon per day.


Wow!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great Toggy! That's what I want, milk and no daggone kids. Don't get me wrong, kids are cute etc. but they are time consuming and a pain when trying to milk for sale to the cheese place. 

I had 15 bottle kids at one point! I want a herd that spontaneously milk 5-6 # a milking! (thumbup)


----------

